# Design Hilfe zu Buttons



## online (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Script, das mein scripteditor gemacht hat!
Ich will aber jetzt die Button ( Radio Button, Eingabefelder und Sende Button) grafisch verändern!


```
<table width="190" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
    <tr align="right" valign="middle">
      <td width="64"><div align="right"><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong><font color="#000000">Name:</font></strong></font></div></td>
      <td width="126"><div align="right" class="button">
        <font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" class="button"><strong><font color="#FFFFFF">
        <input type="text" name="nl_name"size="<?php echo("$inputname"); ?>" <?php if ($blinkeffect=='true') { echo ("onMouseOver=\"form_over(this,'Name')\" onMouseOut=\"form_field_out(this)\""); } else { echo (""); } ?>>
      </font></strong></font></div></td>
    </tr>
    <tr align="right" valign="middle">
      <td><div align="right"><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong><font color="#000000">Email:</font></strong></font></div></td>
      <td><div align="right" class="button"><font size="2" class="button" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong><font color="#FFFFFF">
        <input type="text" name="nl_email" size="<?php echo("$inputemail"); ?>" <?php if ($blinkeffect=='true') { echo ("onMouseOver=\"form_over(this,'Email')\" onMouseOut=\"form_field_out(this)\""); } else { echo (""); } ?>>
      </font></strong></font></div></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td colspan="2"><div align="center">
        <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong><font color="#FFFFFF">        <div>
          <div align="center">
            <input type="radio" name="action" value="nl_hinzufuegen" class="radio" checked >
            <font style="font-size:<?php echo("$fontsize1"); ?>; font-family:<?php echo ("$fontfamily"); ?>; color:<?php echo ("$fontcolor"); ?>;"><?php echo("$formeintragen"); ?></font>          <font color="#FFFFFF">
            <input type="radio" name="action" value="nl_entfernen" class="radio">
            <font style="font-size:<?php echo("$fontsize1"); ?>; font-family:<?php echo ("$fontfamily"); ?>; color:<?php echo ("$fontcolor"); ?>;"><?php echo("$formaustragen"); ?></font></font>
        </div></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td colspan="2"><div align="center">
        <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><strong><font color="#FFFFFF">
        <br>
        <input type="submit" class="button" name="submit" value="Senden" action="absenden">
        </font></strong></font></div></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
```


ICh hab schon viel probiert, doch immer, wenn ich die Eingabefelder verändert hab, hat sich der radiobutton mit verändert!
Und wie veränder ich den Sende Button?

Hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen!

MFG

Online


----------



## signo (11. Juni 2004)

hier mal ne version von mir  wollte das auch mal machen  naja weisst net ob es so dolle is aber es  halt  begriffe sind eigentlich selbsterklärend :>





> <style type="text/css">
> <!--
> .button    {
> background-color:#ffffff; color:#000000; border:1px solid #000000;
> ...


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2004)

*className*

empfehle dir für den radio- / senden-button und die eingabefelder 
unterschiedliche CSS klassennamen zu verwenden, so kannst du
für sie (konfliktfrei) unterschiedliche designs definieren - also:


<style type="text/css">
<!--
input.radio
{
/* css-angaben für radio-button */
}

input.button
{
/* css-angaben für senden-button */
}

input.text
{
/* css-angaben für eingabefelder */
}
-->
</style> 


<input type="radio" class="radio">
<input type="button" class="button">
<input type="text" class="text">


good luck & Xperience!
greez - maik.l


----------



## xxenon (12. Juni 2004)

Theoretisch könntest du die Formate auch attributbedingt unterscheiden und so auf die Verwendung mehrerer Klassen verzichten. Funktioniert wie gesagt nur theoretisch ab CSS 2.0, wird aber (lt. SelfHTML) nur von Browsern auf Netscape-Basis (ab 6.0) unterstützt. Schade irgendwie, würde oftmals viel Zeit sparen...

näheres... 


Regards...


----------



## online (12. Juni 2004)

Danke, ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen!

MFG

Online


----------

